# Java-Applet auf Webserver übertragen und starten



## confused (21. Apr 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum gelandet!

Ich möchte auf einer Webseite einen kleinen Chat integrieren. Die Java-Applet-Klassen dazu hab ich schon, und es funktionniert auch alles. *Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich dann die Server-Klasse des Applets starten kann, wenn ich sie auf den Webserver übertragen habe*. Das muss ja gestartet sein, damit sich die Clients connecten können!
Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen!

Gruß


----------



## Miskral (21. Apr 2004)

Wenn du keinen eigenen Server im Netz hast ist das fast nicht möglich, es sei denn du schaffst es den Provider zu überreden das der für dich den Server startet. Ich kenne aber keinen Provider der sich auf sowas einlässt. Da mußt du dann eine endere Lösung finden.    :### 


Gruß Chris


----------



## confused (21. Apr 2004)

Schade!  Dachte das würde irgendwie einfacher gehen!

Hm...weiß jemand, wie man denn sonst einen Chat auf einer Website hinbekommen kann??? Das muss doch irgendwie gehn, oder???

Gruß


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Apr 2004)

Vielleicht hostet ja ein Bekannter der DSL hat und rund um die Uhr im Netz ist den ChatServer.
Er müsste dann nur noch einen Dienst benutzen, der seine IP-Adresse aktuell hält, wie z.B. No-IP oder DynDNS.


----------



## zehner (28. Apr 2004)

Wie siehts denn mit Linuxkenntnissen aus. Ich habe etwas ähnliches vor und möchte mir dazu einen vServer anschaffen. Habe auch einige gefunden (www.webhostlist.de), die ziemlich schnell sind und nichtmal 7 Euro im Monat kosten.
Also wenn du mit Debian was anfangen kannst, dann mach doch das

mfg
zehner


----------

